# starvation



## andy (Jan 16, 2004)

i have a 3-4 week old baby piranha and hasn't been eating for the past few days, maybe it just doesn't like the food im feeding it (brine,bloodworms, shrimp) or just shy since it got it last thursday. anyways, i was wondering how long can they starve themselves? not like im intentionally trying to







just so i know if it gets to that point i should start really worrying, not like i am already


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

they will not starve them selfs to death unless there sick or something like that my geuss is that hes still geting use to your tank. hope this helps.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ps are picky eatters. They usually eat foods thats been given to them for a long while. They will eat if they must. But some Ps are also known to go on starvation. One week they'll show the FURY, while the next, they'll leave it alone. Its normal..


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

dont worry, keep feeding them and they will eat. They could just be stressed. Have you changed you water conditions??? If a the PH is high or low, temp, KH, etc will all effect your ps attitude toward life!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it. Are you near the tank when they're being fed? Alot of times they wont eat if they know you are there.

Regarding how long they can live without food: In the wild, P's are often without food for weeks on end.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Try the smallest live food you can find such as baby guppy(quarantined). I find that most of my baby p's would eat fish that were less imposing and would prefer eating in the dark while you are not watching.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Put some quarantined guppies in there and the p will eat once the get used to the tank and get hungry enough. Don't worry. Give it some time and if you don't use live foods try not to overfeed because the uneaten food may foul the water.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah even if my P doesn't go for the food right away i just drop it in and let it sit there till he does, usually when i wake up in the morning its gone....

But now i am contimplating not feeding him for 2 - 3 days just so he can get some killer instinct back


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Most Ps in a tank by themselves won't eat in front of you, they are very skiddish. When you have several of them they are battling each other for the food so they are less skiddish. Since your's is just a baby, maybe invest in a couple more. It'll be twice the fun anyway


----------



## Koops2121 (Nov 24, 2003)

When mine were smaller they would never eat in front of me. I always had to turn their light on and the room light off so they couldn't see out that well. Then I got to see some feedings!


----------

